

Reverse Engineering Birds’ Beaks into Dinosaur Bones - taigeair
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/12/science/reverse-engineering-birds-beaks-into-dinosaur-bones.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimesscience

======
zyxley
Now we just need to apply a couple of tweaks like this to cassowaries and
we'll really be getting somewhere.

------
loco5niner
This again? Click-bait

